
Ask HN: Where do you put your blogs? - CtrlAltEngage
I&#x27;m thinking of doing some blogging on a pretty casual basis and it&#x27;s got me wondering where people post their blogs.<p>For me, I don&#x27;t think I&#x27;d be blogging frequently enough or with enough of a common theme to warrant setting up my own site. Instead, something like Medium springs to mind as an option - although I&#x27;m aware they&#x27;ve had some bad press recently.<p>So bloggers of HN, where do you put your blogs?
======
JohnFen
I put my blog on my own site. I think it's worth doing that even if you don't
update your blog frequently. For such a blog, you can get commercial hosting
for about $5/mo that includes a WordPress installation.

Whatever you do, though, please don't use Medium!

~~~
rahulchhabra07
Why no for Medium?

~~~
godot
Not GP but I have some opinions as well. I would've been a Medium advocate
several years ago. But all the things they've done in the past few years have
been hostile to writers.

1\. Got rid of custom domains, so you have to use a medium.com one. So if
you're hoping to start a blog using Medium as a platform/engine but with your
own domain, this is a dealbreaker.

2\. Even if you have hundreds of followers, publishing an article on Medium
does nothing about surfacing it to any of these followers. Your best bet to
distribute the article is still posting on HN and Reddit or Twitter/FB.

3\. On a related note, if you're hoping Medium would bring you traffic, it's
100% up to their editorial if they would feature your post on their homepage,
email, etc. Probably best not to bet on it.

4\. Various UI and UX issues pile up over the years. When you open a Medium
article on a mobile on a fresh browser nowadays, you're likely faced with
enough popups that cover more than half the screen. It's just not nice.

5\. Most people hate their paywall. I don't have a strong opinion here myself.

TBH, most of the draw near the beginning of Medium was how easy it was to
start an account and just write stuff, and the writing interface is nice.
There has been a number of open source JS projects since then to emulate the
Medium editor. IMO there really isn't any reason for anyone new to start on
Medium anymore.

------
sethammons
Digital Ocean and Hugo. The blog content is on GitHub, and I can pull/push
from my local machine or my DO instance.

------
stewfortier
Over the past couple of years, I've found it useful to shell out the
~$10/month for a Squarespace site and host my content there.

Wordpress is great too, though isn't as plug-and-play as you might expect.

I would avoid the temptation to build & host your own site, as your goal is to
_blog_, not code.

Also, consider capturing email addresses and sending all of your new posts to
your subscribers.

It's very motivating to see a small, but growing list of people who want you
send them everything you write.

Here's the simple design I use if you want to replicate it:
[https://stewfortier.com/subscribe](https://stewfortier.com/subscribe) (it
gets about a 30% conversion rate)

Happy writing!

------
jdquey
Personal blog or business blog?

If personal, any self-hosted platform will work (WordPress, blogger.com, or
Webflow).

If business, you can post articles on your site. Some well-known marketers
only post once a month. But they do a ton of promotion + optimize to rank in
search. From what I've observed, it's not necessary to keep a consistent
posting schedule, but it helps in other ways like building up the habit. More
in-depth content tends to increase search traffic. That's why you'll see
bigger brands like Shopify write a ton of articles daily.

The advantage of using another platform is it gives you the possibility you'll
get some of their traffic if you understand their system.

------
geocrasher
I started one of my blogs on Blogger.com, but now I self host them with
WordPress on my own server.

In my opinion, don't worry about your platform. Use something that works. The
bigger issue is how to get your blog found. And whatever platforms you use,
your URL structure should be maintained so that links don't rot and readers
can still find you. I made the mistake of going from blogger.com to self-
hosted WordPress. I should have just started with WordPress.

~~~
CtrlAltEngage
Thanks for the advice about blogger vs WordPress, I was considering blogger
for a while but guess I'll pass over that one

------
lunias
Just recently started hosting a static VuePress site out of AWS S3.

I wrote a post about it here: [https://www.ethanaa.com/blog/conversion-to-
static-site-with-...](https://www.ethanaa.com/blog/conversion-to-static-site-
with-vuepress-and-aws-s3)

------
milkers
I can create a blog to anyone who wants one for their own using gatsby,
netlify cms and github pages. It will be free to use and host. People can
access your blog via your-blog-name.github.io. I won't charge for it for the
first 10 people who reach out.

~~~
dougbarrett
I don't think you're targeting the right people here, everything you listed is
free, and the majority of the readers on this site can get that set up on
their own.

~~~
is_true
The Dropbox comment all over again

------
navjack27
I use Hugo and Netlify to host my "blog" of sorts.

[https://thechipcollective.com/](https://thechipcollective.com/)

------
codegeek
Self hosted Wordpress on a DigitalOcean VPS for $5/Month. I even have a single
file bash script that I run to install everything in 5 mins on a barebone VPS.

------
egberts1
Pelican (Bootstrap3), cheap 512MB VPS, GoatAccess for analytical , and Github
for update:uploading. Total cost 39.00/year.

------
sklarsa
Netlify and a static site generator

------
billconan
[https://epiphany.pub](https://epiphany.pub)

------
raveenb
Medium is the easiest to get going

------
lappet
Hugo and S3 with CloudFront

------
bugkiller09
medium and journal

